# RIP Mr Lemon Head.



## T33's Torts (Jan 27, 2014)

So some of you are familiar with my past thread- "Pet...Lemon?" 
Unfortunately, Lemons have a short lifespan and my dear friend has passed away. 


Him in his "ripened prime":



Yesterday:



May you rest in peace my friend. :heart:


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 27, 2014)

We get old very fast too. not like the tortoise we love.

Rest in peace!


----------



## wellington (Jan 27, 2014)

BAHAHAHAHA, he looks old not dead . I thought you were going to tell us someone ate him


----------



## AZtortMom (Jan 27, 2014)

ROFL! Me too! Or show a glass of lemonade


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 27, 2014)

I was going with lemonade myself.  I agree he is still only looking old, not dead.


----------



## T33's Torts (Jan 27, 2014)

Let's wait a few days 
He is starting to attract gnats


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 27, 2014)

Aww he is throwing a party with a few of his closest friends!


----------



## wellington (Jan 27, 2014)

I want too see what he would look like at say, 90. You know, when they are really shriveled


----------



## Barista5261 (Jan 27, 2014)

When life gives you lemons, find someone who's life gave them potatoes, make vodka, and have a party!


----------



## T33's Torts (Jan 27, 2014)

Now if only I could find some more fresh lemons! Hahaha you guys are hilarious! I'll leave him on the patio and update y'all.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 27, 2014)

wellington said:


> I want too see what he would look like at say, 90. You know, when they are really shriveled



Like an applehead?


----------



## T33's Torts (Jan 27, 2014)

*whispers*
a dead head....


----------



## wellington (Jan 27, 2014)

Either, or. Years ago didn't they make things out if the really dried up apples? Apple head something? People or something? I don't know, they made something from them


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 27, 2014)

Yes applehead dolls which lool like very old wrinkled people.


----------



## T33's Torts (Jan 27, 2014)

People dont shrivel, this is what my grandma used to tell me:
"You're brain wrinkles when you get knowledge; old people wrinkle because their brains are running out of room!"


----------



## wellington (Jan 27, 2014)

Very smart grandma


----------



## Abbie07 (Jan 28, 2014)

Haaaaaa haaaaa haaaaaa


----------



## MzNENA (Jan 28, 2014)

Aww my condolences to Mr. Lemon head.  He was adorable.

Lemons make wonderful pets, I too had a pet lemon at work.

I called him "Mr. Sour Stache"
He obviously didn't make it passed 2 days there 

May their memory never be forgotten :heart: lol


----------



## T33's Torts (Jan 28, 2014)

I love the mustache! Lol!


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 28, 2014)

MzNENA said:


> I called him "Mr. Sour Stache"



Love the name and adore the picture!


----------



## MzNENA (Jan 28, 2014)

Lol thank you, thank you both 
Wishing he were alive to see you all today lol


----------

